# Toyota Pickup: The Low Buck Crawler Build



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

We picked up a 1985 Toyota Pickup for my brother a few days ago for super cheap.

He plans to run 40's, dual transfer cases, lockers front/rear, list goes on and on... :laugh:

The plan is to build on a budget since the truck it self was so cheap. 

First things first is to get rid of the the nasty, camo paint job. It was very poorly done by the previous owners as you can see










Gutted the interior. (replaced with new dash, seats, steering wheel, steering column)
Installed new rear drive shaft as well but no pics for that.



















Sanding, sanding and more sanding. Have to get rid of the nasty camo paint
Ran into some bondo underneath 









Hood painted. 










And one fender sanded, and painted










Then one door










More pics soon to come


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

*g*

badass, that is going to be a fun rig


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Today made more progress. The heat was a killer though... We had to move into the garage to escape the sun 










Cut off the roll bar, but the previous owner did a terrible job of mounting the damn thing. They welding the supports straight to the bed. Idiots..










So took out the sawzal and grinder to clean it all up 










more grinding










parts graveyard. Piling up, ready for the dump 










The "other" one 










Also got the bed painted, doors and fender redone. Only have the cab to go.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

I think the cab looks cool in that last pic


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks great! keep it up man. Imma watch this one :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Test fitted some half doors for the rocks. They need to be painted. Progress will resume next week 

and the cab STILL needs to be painted


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking good, those half doors are awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Today we went and picked up the bobbed bed from guy we got the halfs doors from 




























The frame rails sticking out need to be trimmed a bit. 
Once again the whole bed and the doors need to sanded and painted to match. All that previous work for nothing :banghead::banghead:


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

I love this thing! 
it is awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

All done with paint. finally.


----------



## stock_gls (Oct 13, 2003)

Love that last picture! Have you thought about trimming the rear fenders to match the front?


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks! 

no there arent plans to cut the rear fenders. The front has way more articulation than the rear, so clearance back there isnt much of an issue 

A bit of an update 

Over the past few days, we took part the front end, replacing the worn out wheel bearings and seals. No pictures for that as the camera batteries was dead. 

Today we moved on to the rear. Disassembled, and pulled out the third member. The previous owners had welded the spider gears in order for the rear end to be permanently locked. On Monday a Detroit Locker will be going in instead so stay tuned  

Apologies for the lack of quality pictures. I guess the iPhone 4 camera still isnt that great :laugh:


----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)

DEZL_DUB said:


> Apologies for the lack of quality pictures. I guess the iPhone 4 camera still isnt that great :laugh:


If you have a case, and are using the flash, they will come out hazy like that. 

Awesome truck, I really like the half doors.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

Sweet truck! One thing id do before throwing that Detroit locked rear in is find an IFS truck rear housing. Its 3inches over all wider. You can Do the IFS hub swap up front to match. 

Over all the truck looks pretty cool. Looks like 63inch chevys in the rear(sweet) and the front looks to be stock length with a longer shackle...With that long of a leaf you should have more movement in the rear...Im guessing the steep front shackle angle is giving you that much more compression travel or the shocks limiting it some how. Id say keep it low, Find out what the front is and maybe do stock rears up front and pull the block out of the rear and cut to fit. Should be sweet no matter what you do tho..Looks like your Bro is on the right track. :thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

A bit of an update. 
Since Im away at school and got some pics from my brother 

They put in the new dash and seats 



















High Steer Arms and tie rods 










Pulled out the old transmission 










The new. 
5sp, dual transfer cases, G54, 2.28 front, 4.70 rear. With 5.29 diffs equals crawl ratio of 224:1


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

in for later! Nice looking build man. All the toyotas from that era have rusted away up here. I'm jealous


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Watching this fun thread :thumbup:


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

a dual transfer case?
I know nothing of transfer cases can something explain that to me?
(just more gearing?)

awesome truck by the way:thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Nice build, throwin some dollars at this thing. 



laynehip1 said:


> a dual transfer case?


nah, just 2 stuck together. Is that a NP435 in the middle there? 

Lets you double the crawl ratio. say you take a NP231, with 2.72:1, and stick another one to it, now you got 7.4 : 2.7 : 1... commonly called a doubler. or a crawl box.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Its in 
All that's left is the driveshafts, interior roll cage, wheels and tires 



















Coated the floor 










Put the seats back in. Just fits, no need for bucket seats


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks fantastic man. Keep up the good work! And post more pics!  :beer:


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

deucestudios said:


> Nice build, throwin some dollars at this thing.
> 
> nah, just 2 stuck together. Is that a NP435 in the middle there?
> 
> Lets you double the crawl ratio. say you take a NP231, with 2.72:1, and stick another one to it, now you got 7.4 : 2.7 : 1... commonly called a doubler. or a crawl box.


 You're kidding, right? Why would you use a NP231 on a Toyota?!? :facepalm: 

You use the high/low section of a top-shift Toyota T/C and mate it (with an adapter) to another Toyota T/C. If you try to use an NP231 T/C you would end up with a driver side drop and a lot weaker of a T/C...


----------



## big k (Nov 21, 2001)

CreeperSleeper said:


> You're kidding, right? Why would you use a NP231 on a Toyota?!? :facepalm:
> 
> You use the high/low section of a top-shift Toyota T/C and mate it (with an adapter) to another Toyota T/C. If you try to use an NP231 T/C you would end up with a driver side drop and a lot weaker of a T/C...


 this is seriously information that probably would have been useful YESTERDAY!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

CreeperSleeper said:


> Why would you use a NP231 on a Toyota?!? :facepalm:


 :wave: I never said to do that.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

big k said:


> this is seriously information that probably would have been useful YESTERDAY!


 Sorry I wasn't quick enough for you...opcorn: 



deucestudios said:


> :wave: I never said to do that.


 I know, you asked if it was. I answered a question with a question... It's all good though. eace:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

bump from the grave 

The front end, transfer cases, transmission, wheels and tires are all complete. The tires are 37" Iroks on 15x10 black steelies. Its now registered as well. They picked up yet another set of doors because these actually lock :laugh:

They are painting the doors this weekend. Also to go in, is a cabin roll cage, speakers, subwoofer and amp. My dad is fabricating a rear spare tire rack as well and front and rear bumpers


Here's a few pictures my brother sent me










pose.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

Damn that thing is TALL for being on 37's. Or at least it looks way tall, what's the height at the frame under the cab?

I hope your bro is little or plans on wearing a helmet if he's going interior cage, the last one I was in was way claustrophobic and I'm 5'10.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure of the dimensions. 

Here's an update they sent me: 

cage 









cup holders in the half doors 









pulled out the rear axle to replace the spring perches 









Rubicon 


















needed more clearance for the tires in the rear 









cutting


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

So glad there was an update this time I came back to your thread! 

Keep up the work!:thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah its been some time since the last update. He's slackin on the pics :banghead::laugh:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow that is a sweet truck. 80's Toyota's are possibly my favorite trucks :thumbup:


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Slick work so far..


----------



## koko12 (May 3, 2003)

Nice work dude. Love those cup holder placement. I only wished I had the skills to do something like that. Were you self taught or do you have some type of mechanical training?


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

Definitely liking this build.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks all 



koko12 said:


> Were you self taught or do you have some type of mechanical training?


My dad did most of the mechanical, but my brother and I did the doors. Learned it all from him :thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

The weekend's trip to the Rubicon


----------

